# Probleme mit der Uhrzeit

## hakan

Ich habe eine Problem mit meiner System Uhr. Ich habe sie in der /etc/rc.conf auf "local" gesetzt. Aber wenn der rechner mehrere stunden läuft, dann geht die uhr nach. Und zware erheblich nach. so bis zu einer stunde ist drin, wenn die kiste den ganzen tag lief.

Woran kann das liegen?

----------

## hopfe

Das Problem hat jeder mit linux als Lösung verwende ntp.

emerge ntp

danach die  /etc/conf.d/ntpd editiern und den daemon starten.

add: meine /etc/conf.d/ntpd 

```

NTPDATE_WARN="y"

NTPDATE_CMD="ntpdate"

NTPDATE_OPTS="-b swisstime.ethz.ch"

```

----------

## hakan

Ah, und woran liegt das?

Sehe ich das richtig, dass ntp meine uhr aus dem netz aktuell hält?

Ist zwar ein guter workaround, aber gibt es noch eine andere Lösung?

----------

## // .Kn0rki

hast du n älteren rechner? bzw is dein board alt?

vielleicht is die BIOS batterie etwas schwach auf der brust..

----------

## hakan

Ne, das Board ist gerade mal ein Jar alt, da sollte die Batterie eigentlich nicht rumzicken. Ausserdem geht die Uhr auch nach, wenn der Rechner an ist, also nicht nur, nachdem er mehrere Stunden aus war.

----------

## error26

ja das würd mich auch interessieren, warum verstellt sich die Uhr? meine macht richtige sprünge. schreibt der kernel im cmos rum?   :Shocked: 

----------

## hakan

Hi nochmals!

Ich habe immer noch nicht herausgefunden weshalb Linux die Zeit verstellt. Ein Kumpel von mir klagt auch über derartige Probleme. Leider habe ich bis jetzt keine Lösung gefunden und im Forum auch nichts weiter darüber gefunden (vielleicht bin ich auch blind).

An workarounds (wie oben in diesem thread beschrieben) bin ich auch nicht weiter interessiert, da ich nicht permanent online bin.

Kann denn wirklich keiner helfen?????

Liegt es viellecht an meinem Kernel (Gentoo-Sources 2.4.20)?

----------

## Nadhor

Kann es sein, dass Du KDE verwendest? Ich kann mich schwach erinnern, dass irgendwann einmal erwähnt wurde, dass das unter anderem an KDE liegen soll, weiß jetzt aber leider nicht mehr wie lange das schon her ist. Auf jeden Fall war es irgendwo in den Gentoo Forums. Vielleicht hast Du Glück, wenn Du mal bei den Duplicate Threads reinschaust. 

Ich benütze kein KDE, und meine Uhr läuft weder vor noch nach, egal wie lange ich den Comp aus oder an lasse. 

Nadhor

----------

## Nadhor

Ok, letzte Message wahr vielleicht ein wenig schnell. Schau hier mal nach. Besonders dass mit dem "rm /etc/adjtime".

Nadhor

----------

## hakan

Danke für den Link. Ich hoffe das ich damit mein Zeitproblem in den Griff kriege.

Ich habe KDE 3.1.1 installiert. Habe vorher Gnome 2.2 benutzt, aber leider nicht lange und desalb nicht auf dei Uhr geachtet. Dann habe ich einen neuen Kernel installiert. Vieleicht wurde dabei irgendwas falsch gemacht. Naja, ich werde den Thread mal durcharbeiten müssen  :Wink: .

----------

## hakan

Mit Hilfe des Threads konnte ich (wahrscheinlich) das Problem beheben. Komischerweise war meine Zeitzone nicht richtig eingestellt.

Ich habe zuerst einfach mal

```
date
```

in der Konsole als ROOT eingetippt und ich bekam die Fehlermeldung das die Zeitzone nicht richtig eingestellt war. Sollte ich das bei der Instalation vergessen haben? Ich glaube nicht, dass ich es vergessen habe. Naja, ich habe dann jedenfalls

```
ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/path/to/timezonefile /etc/localtime
```

gemacht und dann per KDE die Uhrzeit eingestellt. Und bis jetzt scheint die Uhr richtig zu laufen.

Dann habe ich noch

```

rm /etc/adjtime

hwclock --adjust

```

gemacht, wie in dem einen Thread beschrieben.

----------

## KillerGurke

Blöde Frage: Ich nehme doch mal an, daß du den "path to timezone-file" entsprechend angepasst hast  :Smile: 

Ich hatte auch immer das Problem, daß meine Systemuhr mit der Zeit extrem vor ging, ließ sich jedoch wirklich so lösen, wie auch hier im Forum schon beschrieben: /etc/adjtime löschen, Zeit richtig einstellen und schon läuft alles wieder richtig (und bleibt auch so...). Also sollte jetzt bei dir auch alles o.k. sein...

mfg

KillerGurke

----------

## hakan

@KillerGurke

Ich war mit eigentlich sicher, dass ich meine Zeitzone richtig eingestellt hatte. War wohl nicht der Fall  :Wink: .

Aber ich mußte auch noch die Datei /etc/adjtime löschen. Meine Uhr ging nicht extrem vor, sondern sie verstellte sich immer. Mal vor mal zurück. Da in "adjtime" die Abweichung von der Hardware Clock gespeichert wird, nehme ich an, dass hier irgendwo der Fehler lag. Egal, jetzt funktioniert die Uhr und zwar auf die Sekunde genau!

----------

## anz

Hallo Hakan,

hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit meinem Schleppi (FuSie E-6634). Nach dem ntpdate hat er zwar brav die Zeit richtig eingestellt, nach einem Neustart ging die Uhr aber wieder falsch. Ich habe halt ein "Skript" mit zwei Zeilen geschrieben:

                           ntpdate ts0.univie.ac.at

                           hwclock --systohc

Nach einem Setzen der BIOS-Uhr (zweite Zeile) funktioniert bei mir alles (ist fast genau so kryptisch wie meine APM/ACPI Settings)   :Embarassed: 

LieGrue, anz

----------

## hakan

Meine Uhr funktioniert schon ne ganze weile wunderbar. Anscheinend hat das, was ich oben beschrieben habe gereicht.

danke

----------

## knorke

zwei sachen:

- die systemuhr unter linux ist idR viel genauer als die hwclock.

- wenn der rechner an ist läuft weder die systemuhr noch die hwclock über die board-batterie.

ich habe aber ein problem mit der systemuhr wenn ich meinen notebook suspende. die abweichung wenn ich das gerät dann wieder in betrieb nehme ist grösser, als wenn das teil in der zeit aus gewesen wäre (und hwclock über batterie läuft)

sehr ärgerlich und für mich unbegreiflich.

----------

